
The credit card that may stop, or at least hinder, on- and offline fraud - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/the-credit-card-that-may-stop-or-at-least-hinder-on--and-offline-fraud.ars
======
nodata
Three thoughts:

1\. This will create a new category of credit card fraud by making
programmable credit cards acceptable.

2\. I don't see the benefit of having one credit card instead of two in my
wallet.

3\. Wasn't NFC meant to solve this problem (more elegantly?)

